# Age of Empires 2/Cultures Die Saga ... Mitspieler gesucht!



## Keleg (21. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich suche Leute die lust haben Cultures Die Saga oder Age of Empires 2 über Hamachie zu zocken. Vor allem AoE2 würde mich reizen!


----------



## kinglsey (29. Juli 2011)

Age of Empires 2 wär ich dabei...nen Freund von mir würd auch mitmachen....nur hatten wir bisher immer das Problem das das Spiel nach einer Zeit anfing zu hängen ohne Ende...war das bei dir auch so???


----------



## davekraft (17. August 2012)

Ich suche auch spieler für aoe 2 dringend

meld dich bitte 

kraft.david@yahoo.de

danke


----------

